# Bruce Roberts 34



## P.Hammar (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello

There is a Bruce Roberts 34 near me, at a tempting price. I have found a lot of food for thought about steel boats in general, but I find nothing on the specific sailing characteristics of this particular model. 
Anyone?
Any boat I buy needs to sail well to windward and I like the idea of being able to push through some strong winds and sea close hauled. I don't chase tenths of knots and do not race, but I have a lot of narrow passages before reaching the open sea from where I live and like to, or rather I'd better like to, short tack my way through them, so the boat needs to do this well. 
Is the BR 34 too much of a blue water cruiser for this?

Kindly
P


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

With you explanation of sailing characteristics, it appears you know which boats will
almost do what you want. Please list the boats.
...What type of keel and how deep is the keel on the Bruce Roberts 34 ? Where is the Genoa trac in relation to shrouds, etc.... What is your definition of a Blue Water boat
that would keep it from sailing as you want ? ... Is a few degrees off wind and your sailing
expertise going to make you buy a boat that may sail well in a short trip that takes you to your Main sailing area ? One of the main complaints of sailors is that the wind does not 
come out of the "correct" direction for my journey.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

I would say that a Bruce Roberts 34 is an average design. Depending where you are, there are a lot of other 34 ft yachts that would have better upwind performance ie S&34, UFO 34, Van De Stadt 34, etc. 

The majority of Roberts designs are also home built so build quality has to be factored in as well.

Ilenart


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

Tauntin marine in christchurch new zealand built quite a few of them they sail well one was sailed to Antartica so tough enough too.


----------



## P.Hammar (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for all your good advice,

maybe I should refrase a little: anyone who has sailed a BR 34 and can give me a rough description of their sailing characteristics? 

kindly

P


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Some previous post about Roberts 34 in particular and Roberts designs in general.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-buyers-sellers-forum/88796-klaus-grueber-roberts-34-sloop.html

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...d/86385-whats-deal-bruce-roberts-designs.html

I would take particular note of Jeff_H comments in the 2nd thread

Ilenart


----------

